# Who has/had the chills??????



## ready4number1

Congratulations ladies!! Happy BFP's!!! :baby::baby::baby:

I am hoping to get my BFP this month and really wanted to ask the experts :haha: Lol!! (well, you guys are)..Anyway, I wanted to ask if any of you got chills in your 2ww.

I am not having many symptoms at all after a crazy cycle last month. Yesterday at 8dpo I all of a sudden felt like I was getting the flu/cold. I was literally shivering despite it being over 82 degrees in here.


Anyone experience the chills? And what dpo? And when did you get your BFP after that?

Thanks ladies!!!

Also, when I bent my head down to brush my teeth I saw stars lol.


----------



## pandi77

I did find my hands and feet getting cold about 5-7 dpo and I'm usually very warm all the time usually. To this day (9 weeks) I get cold hands and feet rather easily and get occasional chills/sneezing. It's warm where I am at so it must be pregnancy related.

Good luck and hope you get your bfp!


----------



## ready4number1

Congratulations on your bundle of joy!! Thanks for your response as well as the well wishes :)


----------



## Elizabean

I got very very cold around 9dpo before my positive. Unseasonably freezing and nothing could warm me up for a few days. I got it on and off for the first few weeks of my pregnancy.

Good luck, I hope you get the result you want!


----------



## mrspat

The chills and flu-like symptoms hit me in the night from 11dpo to 14 dpo. 

Good luck and loads of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## ready4number1

Thanks for the feedback ladies!! Good to know. I am excited to test now!


----------



## bumphope

I was really cold and shivering on 12dpo then had a real aversion to the idea of going outside and getting cold again!

I'm still flipping freezing all the time and I'm noticing I'm shivering almost immediately when I get cold!

Good luck love.

X


----------



## ready4number1

bumphope said:


> I was really cold and shivering on 12dpo then had a real aversion to the idea of going outside and getting cold again!
> 
> I'm still flipping freezing all the time and I'm noticing I'm shivering almost immediately when I get cold!
> 
> Good luck love.
> 
> X



Thanks! I am so happy I asked. Who would've guessed that would be a symptom lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's the opposite for me- I run hot during pregnancy! 
I did however have the sniffly head though


----------



## wifeywoo2

I get super cold at the start of my pregnancies & can't warm up. When I got into 2nd trimester last time I was hot all the time x


----------



## ready4number1

Bump


----------



## babers

That is always one of my first symptoms. I usually start freezing about 5 dpo and on. I am almost 6 weeks now and I get chills all the time. My hands and feet get really cold to. It has to do with hormones and blood circulation when your pregnant.


----------



## Linny

I've been freezing cold ever since I found out!! Still now, laid in fleecy pj's, heating on and a blanket and my feet are still freezing. Had sniffles off and on since too!

Good luck x


----------



## Rickles

I've been freezing since 10 dpo... and ever since, constantly have that someone walked over my grave feeling.... bloody annoying as I can never warm up - luckily no-one at work seems to suspect it's a pregnancy symptom xx


----------



## ready4number1

Rickles said:


> I've been freezing since 10 dpo... and ever since, constantly have that someone walked over my grave feeling.... bloody annoying as I can never warm up - luckily no-one at work seems to suspect it's a pregnancy symptom xx



Lol that is cute but sounds like it sucks at the same time. I only had it that one night. Thanks for responding!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How many dpo are u now Hun?


----------



## mara16jade

At first I was cold, then hot and then I was hot and cold at the same time. Don't ask, I don't even know how that was possible. :dohh:

Now I'm more cold than anything. If its less than 76 degrees (which normally I'd be so HOT) I'm cold. Its weird.


----------



## ready4number1

I am 10dpo now! I just made another thread about tender teeth :haha:

Mine hurt so it must be a symptom right? lol!! I am officially obsessing. I fought it up until today so that is great. What is your dpo again?


----------



## ready4number1

How are you? Glad to see things are going well with the pregnancy. I hope I can join you in a few days!! Thanks for responding. While I have you here, did you get tender teeth at all before your BFP?? Congratulations again hun! How has the pregnancy been thus far? Living vicariously through you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Either 15 or 22 dpo here. Not sure either I hate a late BFP at 16dpo or there's a possibility I geared up to ov but didn't then did again a week later. Ill be having a dating scan in 3 weeks. Then ill be either 7 or 8 weeks. I can't say I had tender teeth but they've always bled more when brushing in early preg :)


----------



## mara16jade

ready4number1 said:


> How are you? Glad to see things are going well with the pregnancy. I hope I can join you in a few days!! Thanks for responding. While I have you here, did you get tender teeth at all before your BFP?? Congratulations again hun! How has the pregnancy been thus far? Living vicariously through you :hugs:

Hi and thanks! :)

The only time I got sensitive teeth was last week now that you ask. It was weird, I haven't had that in years.

So last week I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage after I had a very terrifying bleed. Apparently they're unfortunately very common, but most resolve on their own. There is a very small heightened chance of miscarriage, but I'm really trying to not focus on that. Otherwise I'll go off the deep end. But we got to see the heart beating away at 5w6d, so that was a nice bonus when I got to the hospital because of the bleeding.

Other than that, things have been pretty good. I'm pretty tired, but haven't had any severe morning sickness. I just get queasy from time to time (usually if I don't eat really soon after getting hungry).

Wishing you the best of luck, and hope you'll be joining me in the world of pregnancy soon! Fx


----------



## ready4number1

mara16jade said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> How are you? Glad to see things are going well with the pregnancy. I hope I can join you in a few days!! Thanks for responding. While I have you here, did you get tender teeth at all before your BFP?? Congratulations again hun! How has the pregnancy been thus far? Living vicariously through you :hugs:
> 
> Hi and thanks! :)
> 
> The only time I got sensitive teeth was last week now that you ask. It was weird, I haven't had that in years.
> 
> So last week I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage after I had a very terrifying bleed. Apparently they're unfortunately very common, but most resolve on their own. There is a very small heightened chance of miscarriage, but I'm really trying to not focus on that. Otherwise I'll go off the deep end. But we got to see the heart beating away at 5w6d, so that was a nice bonus when I got to the hospital because of the bleeding.
> 
> Other than that, things have been pretty good. I'm pretty tired, but haven't had any severe morning sickness. I just get queasy from time to time (usually if I don't eat really soon after getting hungry).
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck, and hope you'll be joining me in the world of pregnancy soon! FxClick to expand...




It is good that you are not focusing on that small increased chance of mc. Enjoy your pregnancy every step of the way! Very happy for u :flower:


----------



## Mini_Me23

I had the same exact thing happen to me it only lasted a day though good luck!


----------



## ready4number1

Mini_Me23 said:


> I had the same exact thing happen to me it only lasted a day though good luck!



Thank you. I was getting a tad bit discouraged because it seems to be lasting a lot longer with a lot of women. Mine never came back after 8dpo. I am 11dpo now. Actually, it was over after about an hour. Thanks for responding!


----------

